# 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste



## angler0507 (13. Juli 2009)

Eine regelmässig auftauchende Sommer-Geschichte. Aber diesmal scheints tatsächlich zu stimmen:

http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/tessin/monster-vom-lago-maggiore-erlegt-123492
http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/21713793


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

oh mann der sollte doch für mich sein. hatte meine forellen peitsche schon mit.

mfg


----------



## angler0507 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Weiss jemand etwas über die Laichzeiten der Zander im Lago? Das könnte dieses Verhalten erklären (Nest-Verteidigung), sie wären aber recht spät dran...#c


----------



## OnTheMove (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Das Video unten ist auch interessant. Dort ist schön zu seehen wie ein Weibchen sein Nest beschützt.

grüße Markus


----------



## JerkerHH (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Ich würde auch jeden Angreifen der an meinen Nachwuchs will !!!

Gruss
JerkerHH


----------



## Bobster (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

...ich warte diese Jahr immer noch auf den
"Waller frisst Dackel" Bericht.

...am besten ist jedoch in diesem Bericht die von den Behörden angenommene Hechtdame die ihre Jungen(s)
verteidigt #d
Was fürn Schwachsinn wieder.

Schade um den Brutplatz verteitigenden Zander.

Bobster


----------



## angler0507 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*



Bobster schrieb:


> Schade um den Brutplatz verteitigenden Zander.
> 
> Bobster


 
Klar, sehe ich auch so. Aber ich habe auch etwas Verständnis für die Entscheidung der Behörden. Der Zander hat sein Nest unwissentlich wohl direkt an nem Badestrand eines grossen Campingplatzes gemacht. Und das in der Hochsaison. Da müssen die reagieren. Ist einfach saublöd gelaufen...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Also ich würd es auch nicht mögen, wenn stinkende Füße in die Nähe meines Nestes kommen.


----------



## flexxxone (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*



angler0507 schrieb:


> ...Da müssen die reagieren. Ist einfach saublöd gelaufen...



DAS kannste laut sagen...|gr:

man hätte ja auch den Strand etwas einschränken oder sperren können! Sch*** Badegäste! Sch*** Profitgier!

Bin ich froh, dass bei uns wieder gebaggert wird, in der Brühe will keiner schwimmen :vik:


Aber das is echt geil...
diese Jungs verdienen einen Preis:

_Die Behörden gingen zunächst davon aus, dass es sich um einen Hecht handeln müsse – wahrscheinlich um ein Weibchen, das seine Jungen beschütze_

oder

_*Taucher erlegten Hecht mit Harpune*_

ja was denn nun...|bigeyes|kopfkrat


servus
flexxx


----------



## angler0507 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Hier gibts noch mehr Bilder und Zeilen zum "Monster-Zander":

http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/tessin/monster-vom-lago-maggiore-erlegt-123492

Es wird jetzt richtig lustig: Nun soll er aus "hormonellen Gründen" zugebissen haben...


----------



## flexxxone (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

hormonelle Störung... |kopfkrat

ick hau ma wech:q:q:q

wie blöd sind die eigentlich?

manchen sollte echt verboten werden, auch nur ein Buchstabe zu drucken


----------



## yassin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

ich finds ne sauerei son schönes Tier einfach mit ner Harpune zu erlegen und dann auch noch wahrscheinlich über dem selbst erbauten nest.
doof gelaufen für den Zander und die Brut.
die hätten mich ja einfach anrufen müssen dann hätt ich das erledigt mit Style und Angel:vik:

was mich aber mehr interessiert is der 3m lange Wels (im zweiten link)
sieht echt gefährlich aus#t


----------



## yassin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

ich glaub die Presse hat ne Störung im Kopf #y|scardie:
nicht die armen Fischis


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*



yassin schrieb:


> ich glaub die Presse hat ne Störung im Kopf #y|scardie:
> nicht die armen Fischis



bitte kein doppelpost

also der zander hat doch keine 8 kilo. guckt euch den mal an auf dem bild.


----------



## angler0507 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> also der zander hat doch keine 8 kilo. guckt euch den mal an auf dem bild.


 
Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Aber ist wohl "behördlich gewogen"...


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Das Video unten ist auch interessant. Dort ist schön zu seehen wie ein Weibchen sein Nest beschützt.
> 
> grüße Markus


 

Mal so am Rande!
Die Weibchen bewachen gar nix,das macht (eigentlich) nur das Männchen das Weibchen haut ab nach der Eiablage.

lg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*



angler0507 schrieb:


> Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Aber ist wohl "behördlich gewogen"...



aber der schaut mir kein stück nach 8 kilo aus ! müssen dochj manche wissen wie schwer so ein 65-70 cm zander werden kann.

mfg


----------



## angler0507 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Jetzt gibts die Folgestory:
http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Riesenzander-schlug-immer-am-gleichen-Ort-zu-21713793


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Menschen sind Mimosen. "Ins Krankenhaus". Mann, mann. #d


----------



## TRANSformator (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

So, ich habe jetzt alle Beiträge hier im Thread gelesen und musste anschließend oben in der Adresszeile des Browsers erstmal kontrollieren, ob ich versehentlich im Peta-Forum eingeloggt habe......|uhoh:. Das hätte meine Verwirrung zumindest etwas gelichtet, allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass ich im "Angler"board eingeloggt bin|uhoh:.

Leute, wir sind Angler und täglich werden tausende solcher Zander in Europa gefangen und zum Verzehr getötet. Viele durch Netze, andere durch Angelhaken und den anschließenden Herzstich, andere durch Harpunen und wieder andere sterben einfach eines natürlichen Todes oder werden durch andere Tiere getötet.
Einige scheinen hier unter einer Art Realitätsverlust zu leiden......da werden wegen einem toten Zander Beiträge geschrieben, die man sonst nur im Peta-Forum liest, so dass man sich langsam fragen muss, ob dieses jahrelange penetrante Generve dieser militanten Tierschützer nicht die Gedanken vieler Angler hier im Board manipuliert hat. Ich möchte den Tod eines Fisches nicht verharmlosen und weiß einen gefangenen und getöteten Fisch sehr wohl zu schätzen, aber der Tod dieses Zanders ist im Endeffekt genausoviel wert oder eben nicht wert wie der Tod eines Rotauges, dass als Köderfisch verwendet wird.

Das ganze hat für mich auch nichts mit C&R zu tun, ich möchte auch keine Diskussion in diese Richtng, weil es in meinen AUgen frei von jeglichem Sinn ist. Wenn ich Angeln gehe, muss ich immer den Gedanken berücksichtigen, dass dabei Fische getötet und anschließend verzehrt werden. Völlig egal, ob es sich dabei um Rotaugen oder kapitale Raubfische handelt. Wenn ich den Tod eines solchen Fisches nicht verantworten kann, dann spare ich mir direkt jeglichen Angelversuch. Das "Rumspielen" mit irgendwelchen Fischen, indem ich Ihnen proportional riesige Haken durchs Maul jage, um sie daran dann zu drillen, ist in meinen Augen eine doch recht abstrakte Vorliebe. Stellt euch mal vor, irgendwer würde euch mit nem schönen Happen locken und dort wären dann 10 cm lange Haken drin versteckt, die so richtig schön durchs Fleisch eurer Wangen reißen oder sich in eurem Rachen festsetzen. Damit würde man euch dann ins Wasser ziehen, um euch anschließend direkt wieder rauszuziehen und freizulassen. Alles nur zum Spaß.

#c


----------



## flexxxone (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

is ja gut! |uhoh:

musst ja nich gleich hauen :c

ich glaube es geht hier eher darum, dass 
1. der Zander das neue Sommermonster ist und nur weil sich Badegäste bedrängt fühl(t)en er beseitigt wurde
2. die Deppen von Journalisten nur Schwachsinn schreiben
3. der Zander bestimmt (ich könnt fast wetten) Nestpflege betrieben hat und er deswegen noch verschont hätte bleiben sollen

Dass wir alle einen 8 Kilo Zander fangen wollen steht außer Frage, wobei ich mich schon frage, wo dieser Zander sein Gewicht versteckt hat :q

gruß
flexxx


----------



## angler0507 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt alle Beiträge hier im Thread gelesen und musste anschließend oben in der Adresszeile des Browsers erstmal kontrollieren, ob ich versehentlich im Peta-Forum eingeloggt habe......|uhoh:. Das hätte meine Verwirrung zumindest etwas gelichtet, allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass ich im "Angler"board eingeloggt bin|uhoh:.
> 
> Leute, wir sind Angler und täglich werden tausende solcher Zander in Europa gefangen und zum Verzehr getötet. Viele durch Netze, andere durch Angelhaken und den anschließenden Herzstich, andere durch Harpunen und wieder andere sterben einfach eines natürlichen Todes oder werden durch andere Tiere getötet.
> Einige scheinen hier unter einer Art Realitätsverlust zu leiden......da werden wegen einem toten Zander Beiträge geschrieben, die man sonst nur im Peta-Forum liest, so dass man sich langsam fragen muss, ob dieses jahrelange penetrante Generve dieser militanten Tierschützer nicht die Gedanken vieler Angler hier im Board manipuliert hat. Ich möchte den Tod eines Fisches nicht verharmlosen und weiß einen gefangenen und getöteten Fisch sehr wohl zu schätzen, aber der Tod dieses Zanders ist im Endeffekt genausoviel wert oder eben nicht wert wie der Tod eines Rotauges, dass als Köderfisch verwendet wird.
> ...


 
Ich stimme der Grundaussage deiner Antwort zu. Aber ich möchte hier jetzt alle bitten, kein C&R-Diskussion loszutreten. Das Thema haben wir oft genug durchgekaut und es hat nichts mit dem eigentlichen Inhalt dieses Threads zu tun. Sollte es hier jetzt trotzdem so weiter gehen, bitte ich als Thread-Ersteller die Mods, hier dicht zu machen.

Wäre aber schade...#d


----------



## TRANSformator (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Bin im Eifer des Gefechts wohl etwas zu weit in Richtung C&R abgedriftet, genau das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, trotzdem musste es gesagt werden, weil einige der Kommentare hier wirklich aus der "Fische sind sensible Softies"-Ecke zu kommen schienen.

Also hiermit nun auch meine Bitte, nicht noch weiter in Richtung C&R abzudriften.


----------



## Wilddieb (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Die 8 Kilo haben die vielleicht von 8 Pfund nur wieder hochgepeppt wie die Zeitungen das gerne machen.


----------



## Gös-Catcher (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Bei 70 cm Länge wiegt er so ca. 3,5 bis max. 4 Kilo, wobei ein 4 Kilo schwerer bei 70 cm schon ein sehr fetter ist. Bei einem 70 cm Zander allerdings von einem Monsterfisch zu sprechen find ich ja ziemlich übertrieben. Und dieser zander da auf dem Bild hat garantiert keinen Menschen blutig gebissen, selbst wenn er ein Männchen ist und das nest bewacht hat. Unglaublich so ein schwachsinn!!!


----------



## daci7 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

es ist und bleibt halt auch ein fisch. wenn der bei mir gebissen hätt, wär der auch inner pfanne gelandet :g

aber das solche tiere direkt verteufelt werde ist echt schlimm...
siehe "monsterwelse", "killerhaie" und nu auchnoch "monsterzander"... 
der mensch ist nunmal ne mimose und fürchtet sich vor allem was er nicht kennt. als ich bekannten aus der uni erklärt hab, das es durchaus sein kann, dass im badesee fische (sprich welse) von über 2m schwimmen war erstmal tote hose mit baden  und das bei angehenden biologen, die welt kann ja nur vor die hunde gehn ...

ich frag mich schon wann zur ausrottung der bienen und wespen aufgerufen wird (weil die ja auch so gefährlich sind) und erst später merken alle das jetz niemand mehr die plantagen bestäubt ^^ 
(bitte nicht alles ernst nehmen)

aber so ist nunmal der mensch ... die chancen von nem hai gefressen zu werden sind, wenn mann ein paar sachen beachtet, fast gleich null (aber jeder hat schiss und dass zt schon inner ostsee), die chance an lungenkrebs zu sterben wenn man raucht stehen recht gut (aber keiner hat schiss), die chance im lotto zu gewinnen sind wieder unglaublich klein (aber alle denken sie sind die nächsten) und so weiter und so fort #6
der mensch ist und bleibt nunmal alles andere als ein realist :q

und angestachelt wirds natülich noch von den sensationsgeilen medien. die verdienen ja auch kein geld wenn die schreiben würden: leute, ihr braucht überhaupt keine angst zu haben im wasser, aber ihr solltet vl nicht so viel drogen nehmen!
anstatt: schonwieder tote durch haie, schonwieder promis die total zugedröhnt mim audo gefahren sind, schon wieder hat jmd 20 mios im loddo gewonnen ...
das ganze in 99% aller nachrichten, 99,9% aler tv-soaps und kinofilme und dazu noch in 90% aller zeitungen und zeitschrifen, da kann man ja nur paranoid werden.

deshalb hab ich kein fernseher und kein radio und hör und seh nur das was mich interessiert!

grüße, david

edit: 100. beitrag! h00ray, erstmal n jubiläums bier


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*



Gös-Catcher schrieb:


> Und dieser zander da auf dem Bild hat garantiert keinen Menschen blutig gebissen



 Allerhöchstens gezwickt. Das reicht aber scheinbar schon für ne Massenpanik und diverse Zeitungsberichte...

"Zander, die blutrünstige Bestie aus dem Badesee", echt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*



daci7 schrieb:


> deshalb hab ich kein fernseher und kein radio und hör und seh nur das was mich interessiert!


Kann ich nur unterstreichen! #6 #6 #6
Und Tageszeitungen sind eben auch zu sensationsgeil zugemüllt ...

Bei der Wahl der Zeitverbringung Fernsehen oder Anglerboard ist es eben klar, Foruminteraktion ist wenigstens live, wenn auch großteils virtuell. Es gibt aber die realen Kontaktpunkte, und dabeisein macht 1000mal mehr Bock als sich mit Mediamüll zudröhnen lassen. 
Wenn schon Film, dann DVD und VHS, unter eigener hoheitlicher Kontrolle der Pausentaste  :q, wovon allerdings auch nur der kleinere Teil brauchbar ist. Neurotische Ami-Kacke, Katastrophen und Panikmache der unendlichen Art, ... gibt leider soviel Müll.

Wobei die Sache vom Hai angebissen zu werden schon irgendwie unangenehmer wäre - als eine schleichende Krankheitsursache zuhause im Bett ... also bei Hai oder Herzschlag ist die Sache schon klar.


----------



## angler0507 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Das ist wohl der negative Höhepunkt in der Berichterstattung (war einem Artikel über den "Monster-Zander" beigestellt):

© Blick am Abend; 13.07.2009

GUT ZU WISSEN
Andere fiese Fische
*Hecht*
*Länge: bis 1,3 Meter Gewicht: bis 25 Kilo*
*Beisst er zu, fliesst Blut: Der Rachen ist mit tausenden Zähnen übersät, scharf wie Rasierklingen. Der Piranha des Süsswassers jagt alles, was sich hektisch bewegt. Vorsicht: Er lauert im seichten Wasser, in Schilfnähe.*
*Wels*
*Länge: über 2,5 Meter Gewicht: über 115 Kilo*
*Der grösste Raubfisch verschlingt auch Entenjunge Schwäne oder kleine Hunde wie Dackel. In Bratislava sollen Fischer im Magen eines Donau-Welses Überreste eines Knaben gefunden haben.*
*Aal*
*Länge: bis 1,5 Meter Gewicht: bis 6 Kilo*
*Der Aal liebt totes Fleisch über alles. Er frisst sich sogar durch Wasserleichen, die tagelang auf Grund bleiben. Er ist schleimig und fies: Er frisst die Eier anderer Fische. Sein Blut ist hochgiftig.*


#q


----------



## mkl1611 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Ist ja geil, was bei euch so für kapitale Hechte rumschwimmen,
und da fahren die Leute nach Norwegen um nen Riesen zu erwischen......    aber für jemanden der nicht angelt ist nach dem Artikel die Badesaison beendet..... unglaublich


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Vorsicht: Nicht baden! Der fiese Hecht lauert in Schilfnähe. Gefahr!
Was ein Driss


----------



## Kampfler (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

man munkelt, eine gemeine RIESEN-MONSTER-ROTFEDER habe in einem Badesee bei Berlin einen Rentner zu tode gekitzelt...


----------



## Hackersepp (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

woher wissen die denn überhaupt, dass es der Zander war?
Hat der etwa am Fuß eines badenden Urlaubers gehangen? :vik: (geiler drill)

Generell hört man doch hier und da  solche Meldungen, dass Badgäste von "Fischen" in den FUß gebissen wurden.

Selbst bei uns im Ort ist dieses Phänomen schon in einem kleinen Badeweiher aufgetreten. (dort gibt es aber keine Zander, sondern nur Hechte:q)

Warum soll es denn der Zander gewesen sein? Es kann doch genausogut eine Schnappschildkröte ihr Unwesen treiben ?  :q


----------



## angler0507 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Aber es gibt auch solche (etwas vernünftigeren) Berichte:

© Blick; 14.07.2009; Seite a8
AKTUELL 
Das Ungeheuer vom Lago Maggiore (6 Verletzte) 
Polizei erschiesst Super-Zander 

Von Jan Fischer 
Hunderte Urlauber stehen fasziniert am Ufer des Lago Maggiore — als wäre gerade der Weisse Hai gefangen worden. Aber es ist nur ein Zander, mit der Harpune erschossen von der Polizei.

Viele Gerüchte machten im Campingplatz Campo Felice in Tenero TI die Runde, seit am Samstag sechs Schwimmer im Lago Maggiore angefallen worden waren. Von einem Seeungeheuer? Einem neuen Loch Ness?
Monique den Herder (15) und ein weiterer Tourist musste mit langen Bisswunden sogar in die Notaufnahme.
Campingtouristen versuchten, das zunächst unsichtbare Tier mit Netzen einzufangen. Erfolglos.
Deshalb jagten die Profis das Ungeheuer: Die Tessiner Seepolizei setzte eine Tauchsonde aus – auch die griff das Tier an. Dann stiegen drei Polizeitaucher in den Langensee, zückten ihre Harpunen. Und kurz nach 13.30 Uhr töteten sie den Touristenschreck.
Jetzt ist das Rätsel gelöst: Was die Polizei da aus dem Wasser zog, ist nicht etwa ein Monster. Sondern ein Zander. Ein besonders kräftiges Exemplar allerdings. 70 Zentimeter lang, acht Kilo schwer, mit einem grossen Maul voller langer, spitzer Fangzähne.
Der Super-Zander soll an einer hormonellen Störung leiden. Das glaubt laut den Tessiner Medien Fabio Croci, Chef der Tessiner Fischhüter: «Deshalb ging er so aggressiv auf die Badenden los.»
Viel einfacher beurteilt Peter Schlup, Wildtier-Experte des Schweizer Tierschutzes STS, den Fall: «Dieser Fisch war kein Monster. Bloss ein grosser Fisch, der sein Revier gegen vermeintliche Eindringlinge verteidigt hat.»
Von männlichen Zandern ist bekannt, dass sie recht aggressiv sein können. Sie verteidigen etwa ihre Brutgelege mit grosser Kampflust gegen stärkere Eindringlinge.
«Allerdings ist die Laichzeit der Zander eher im Mai/Juni», sagt Peter Schlup. Doch vielleicht sei diese Zanderfamilie mit ihrem Laichgeschäft «schlicht etwas spät dran gewesen», sagt er.
War es wirklich nötig, den Zander von Amts wegen mit der Harpune zu töten? War das Tier wirklich eine Gefahr?
Die Camper von Tenero kümmern diese Fragen nicht: Ihr Strand gehört wieder ihnen allein. Und der Super-Zander bereitet sogar seinen Opfern ein Happy End: Er soll jetzt auf dem Grill der Gäste des Campo Felice landen.
Stolz präsentiert Raffaele Demaldi, Kommandant der Tessiner Seepolizei, den Gästen des Campo Felice den erlegten Super-Zander.

Deshalb musste der Super-Zander sterben: Er biss Monique den Herder (15) aus den Niederlanden am Samstag gleich in beide Beine.


70 Zentimeter lang, acht Kilo schwer, mit einem Maul voll spitzer Zähne.
Das Leserbild MMS an: 8989 oder E-Mail an: 8989@blick.ch
Ich wurde vom Zander gebissen
Sie dachte, eine Wasserschlange hätte sie gepackt: «Zuerst biss mich irgendetwas ins rechte Bein», erzählt Monique den Herder (15), Campingtouristin aus Hulst (Niederlande). «Und dann gleich noch ins linke Bein. Ich war fast schon am Ufer, vielleicht 20 Meter vom Strand entfernt!»
Am Ufer erschrak Monique nochmals: Sie hatte Bisswunden an beiden Beinen. «Es blutete. Ich hatte Angst.» Auch die Ärzte in der Notaufnahme wussten nicht, wer oder was Monique gebissen haben könnte: «Immerhin haben sie herausgefunden, dass ich kein Gift im Blut habe. Und dass es keine Schlange war – die haben nicht so viele Zähne», sagt Monique.
Jetzt ist klar: Der Super-Zander hat seine Zähne in ihre Beine geschlagen. «Als sie ihn aus dem See gezogen haben, war ich schockiert. So ein grosser Fisch!», sagt Monique. «Ich bin froh, dass sie ihn gefangen haben. Jetzt ist es wenigstens wieder sicher.»
«Ich hatte Angst»: Zander-Opfer Monique den Herder (15).


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*



angler0507 schrieb:


> Eine regelmässig auftauchende Sommer-Geschichte. Aber diesmal scheints tatsächlich zu stimmen:



genau .... diesmal stimmts ganz genau das ein 70er Zander 8 Kg wiegt ....
wers glaubt ... #q


----------



## angler0507 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*



HD4ever schrieb:


> genau .... diesmal stimmts ganz genau das ein 70er Zander 8 Kg wiegt ....
> wers glaubt ... #q


 
Ne, die Gewichtsangabe habe ich nicht gemeint. Die habe ich hier ja selbst schon angezweifelt. Das "Stimmen" bezieht sich auf die Beissattacken.#h


----------



## olafjans (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*



angler0507 schrieb:


> *Hecht*
> *...**Der Piranha des Süsswassers jagt alles....*



Hä? Und was ist der Piranha denn dann? Der Zander des Süsswassers?

Da sieht man mal, wieviel Ahnung der Autor hatte...hat wohl n Piranha mit nem Barracuda verwechselt...


----------



## sepia (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

Ich hab es heute morgen auch in unserer Zeitung lesen dürfen. Da stand auch 8kg auf 70cm
war n anderes Bild drin, auf dem die 2 (feigen) Taucher den Zander halten. Es handelt sich schon um einen größeren, aber würde keinesfalls auf 8kg tippen.

Schaut man sich bei http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/72-zander.html
die Zander mit 8kg an, dann sehen die alle viel größer aus, ganz zu schweigen von den 30cm mehr, die die beim messen mit bringen.

Achja noch was, euch ist hoffentlich klar dass Blick in der Schweiz sowas ist wie Bild in Deutschland.

Wenn der Zander in solch einem seichten und warmen See so spät laicht muss ich mich schon fast fragen ob unsere Schonzeiten da angepasst sind. Wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich so, dass das Fischchen hier etwas spät dran war. Schliesslich war er definitiv in seichtem Gewässer am Nestbau, weil die Badenden sich bestimmt nicht in 8Meter Tiefe und 12°C Wassertemperatur aufhalten

und dass der Zander diesmal das Sommerloch füllt , dürfte auch klar sein. Schliesslich kennen mittlerweile selbst die hohlsten Birnen Hechte und Welse. Da kommt der bös dreinblickende Stachelritter gerade Recht, den ausser Feinschmeckern und Anglern wohl Wenige kennen dürften.


----------



## angelsüchto (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*



Kampfler schrieb:


> man munkelt, eine gemeine RIESEN-MONSTER-ROTFEDER habe in einem Badesee bei Berlin einen Rentner zu tode gekitzelt...



:q:vik:#r|muahah:#g

der war echt gut man


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

bei uns lebt nessie 2 im teich und kommt nur aus dem wasser wenn alles schläft  schade das nessie keine boilies mag #q


----------



## daci7 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

allerdings muss man sich auch mal fragen wie die meisten leute reagieren würden, wenn sie in nem fremden land (in dem es auch schlangen, echsen, monsterkrokodile und vl die einzige art von menschenfressenden-süßwasser-riesenkalmaren, hui wie gefährlich, in größerer zahl gibt) in einem gewässer, dass sie nicht kennen in trübem wasser von einem tier (wahrscheinlich besagter kalmar, von der biss-spur könnte es allerdings auch n pudel gewesen sein), das sie nicht sehen, die beine blutig gebissen (fast schon zerfetzt) bekommen :q
(jetz mal angenommen es is wirklich geschehen)

ich denke die wenigsten (auch die wenigsten von denen die jetz lachen/oder schon weinen?) würden direkt zum zelt laufen und die angel holen um "mal zu schaun was es zu holen gibt"

am besten nen bein als köder dran, hat ja schonmal geklappt :q

naja, aber die panikmache ist ... wunderbar...
#6


----------



## Curva_MS (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

am besten nen bein als köder dran, hat ja schonmal geklappt :q

Wo bekommt man eigentl. Beine als Köder? 
Immer diese Geheimtipps....|bigeyes 

Gruß
Curva_MS


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: 8-Kilo-Zander attackiert Badegäste*

also bei uns gibts die zu hauf inner stadt... muss man nur mal mit der köderdose losziehn und einsammeln.


----------

